# Have You Used Glacier Hops?



## mfdes (15/9/07)

Have you used US Glacier hops in brewing?

They sound great and I'm planning to do a pale ale with them soon. 
What did you brew? Are they similar to Goldings / Fuggle? 
What do they taste like?

Thanks!

MFS


----------



## Kai (15/9/07)

They sound great because they are great. Expect lemon and nectarine.


----------



## dr K (16/9/07)

I have not used them but I have tasted them used rather lavishly in an IPA, it was a commercial beer though so I it does not count !!!!  !

K


----------



## JSB (16/9/07)

gez Kai, I am suprised that it took you that long to reply !!!!!The beers that Kai has brewed with Glacier have been fantastic....wouldn't say it was a multi purpose hop but very distinquishable., lemon-lime marmalade

Cheers
JSB


----------



## brettprevans (16/9/07)

Ive currently got glacier in my modified cervesa. Stuster and Ross (I think) and a few other recomended them. lemon like flavour to them. Cant wait to try mine, but I havent tasted them before so i cant heklp you with what they taste like


----------



## Mr Bond (16/9/07)

mfdes said:


> Have you used US Glacier hops in brewing?
> 
> They sound great and I'm planning to do a pale ale with them soon.
> What did you brew? Are they similar to Goldings / Fuggle?
> ...



Some more info HERE

Definitely a US citric type hop with lemony character.

I combined em with centennial in an APA with good results.

Found THIS too


----------



## mfdes (16/9/07)

Thanks MrBond,

They sound hard to put a finger on.
I've decided to brew an all glacier summer drinking APA, about 1.056 OG, dark gold, 88% Joe White Ale, 5% wheat malt, 5% dark munich, and 2% weyermann caraaroma for a bit of colour (though at that rate I expect little flavour contribution).
No crystal (other than caraaroma) as I want it reasonably dry. Mashed at 67 degrees for medium body. Most report coincide in them being very smooth so I want a reasonably dry beer. I have often used quite a bit of crystal with my APAs (as much as 10% of combo 40L and 120L), and it can be a bit too sweet for me.

Will do additions at 20m, 5m and dry hop. I dry hop in the keg so I can taste the evolving flavour and transfer it when it's enough for me.

Thanks all for your replies.

MFS.


----------



## rough60 (16/9/07)

I just put down the all glacier recipe below for a single hop test, I'll give feed back when I try it.
Cheers.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Glacier
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 23.94 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt (JW) (5.0 EBC) Grain 63.2 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner (JW) (3.5 EBC) Grain 31.6 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
20.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (60 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (30 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029) [StarYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.39 L of water at 70.1 C 64.0 C 60 min 


Notes:
------
This is for single hop beers to test the hops for bittering, flavour, aroma.
Use this grain bill and hop to 25-30 IBU with equal additions at 60, 30, 10 mins.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mr Bond (16/9/07)

When you guys have have a result maybe you could post it HERE for everyones benefit B) 

Cheers Dave


----------



## rough60 (16/9/07)

No prob dave, should be in about 2 months.


----------



## rough60 (10/10/07)

Tried the all Glacier ale today.
Definately lemony flavours, it's nice but I wouldn't use it by itself again, I think it would go well blended with something like Amarillo or used in a cerveza style beer.
Cheers.


----------



## Kai (10/10/07)

I've put them in a Corona style knockoff with great success

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=210


----------



## brettprevans (10/10/07)

as per my post above ive just used glacier in a modified cerveza
1 Cerveza can, 
250g Dex, 
250g LDME, 
100g Carapils, 1
10g Glacier hops @15, 
10g Glacier @10, 
20g Glacier @ flameout, 
22L, 4.2%
2 x saflager @ 12C for 3 weeks, then chill as cold as I can for another 2 weeks

just bottled. very citrusy out of the fermentor. not quite sure about the taste, but then again it was a very light bodied beer which I dont normaly brew or drink. I may have gone a bit heavy on the quantities. But I think I will have to wait until its carbed up to get a better idea. will let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## mfdes (19/11/07)

Thanks everyone. Haven't got around to it yet, but will brew with it soon and post results.

MFS.


----------



## brettprevans (19/11/07)

i posted another review of that brew above here post 215.

Im a little dissapointed with the resulting flavour and aroma as it seems to have dissapated. Its still better than corona. im thinking
15g Glacier hops @20, 
10g Glacier @10, 
20g Glacier @ 1


----------

